#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Hazer of rookmachine?

## nicovwijk

Kunnen jullie de voordelen en de nadelen noemen van hazer en rookmachines?

En hoe duur is hazer vloeistof?


Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## ludwig

Fundamenteel verschillend, Hazer = nevelmachine = onzichtbaar. Deze machine verstuift hele kleine druppeltjes die zo licht zijn dat ze blijven hangen. En daardoor het licht zichtbaar maken. Een rookmachine maakt rook ( of 't is eigenlijk meer mist ) die dus wel zichtbaar is.Om die te produceren zijn er verschillende procédés. De eenvoudigste is vloeistof die wordt verdampt ( thermisch) en onder druk naar buiten gebracht.

Je kan meer info vinden op onze site bij lemaitre.

----------


## LARO

hazer is om bundels zichtbaar te maken, bij een rookmachine gaat het ook om de rookpluim, dus meer als special fx.

AAN/UIT

----------


## EP Woody

Vaak is het handiger om een Hazer te gebruken. Je kan dan een constante rookdichtheid houden. Met een Rookmachine red je dat gewoon niet. 

Voor Dixo's zou ik persoonlijk toch liever een Hazer neerzetten. Krijg je veel minder gezeik van het publiek, dat ze niet meer kunnen ademen <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

Is er iemand die z'n vriendin kan delen?? Ik mis een stukje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr. Erwin

----------


## John b

Heb zaterdag voor het eerst een hazer gebruikt (Jem Technohaze), en de rook is echt wel zichbaar, het is veel dunner dan gewone rook.
je ziet de bundels van je lichteffecten veel beter.
als je je hazer op een laag pitje zet (valt niet mee met een technohaze) dan gaan de brandmelders niet af. 


Een gewone rookdoos gebruik je meer voor het effekt.

----------


## nicovwijk

Is hazer ook voor grotere ruimtes goed?

Is de vloeistof duur, en hoeveel pomp je er per avond doorheen?
Zeg dus dat ik 1,5 liter rookdoosvloeistof gebruik, hoeveel hazervloeistof?

Thnx!



Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## ludwig

een goede hazer, geeft onzichtbare nevel, alleen in het licht is hij zichtbaar, dus daardoor ook het licht. Een Hazer verbruikt ook veel minder vloeistof dan een rookmachine. Hoeveel juist ligt aan het gebruik.Maar toch zo ergens in de orde van 1/10 de; De beste is de Lemaitre starhazer. Vind je op onze site bij licht, lemaitre.Het is zoals iemand hier al opmerkte ook interessanter omdat de mensen er zich niet door gehinderd voelen en bovendien is het bijna puur water ( geen water inkappen ) waardoor er ook na verloop van tijd geen smurrie overal op komt te plakken. Aan de andere kant, als je een echt mist effect wil, dan kan je het niet doen met een Hazer. Die lemaitre machine is ook goed bestuurbaar, wat bij goedkope dingen nogal eens moeilijk blijkt te zijn. Vooral ze doen stoppen en doseren.

----------


## NightVision

Trekt de nevel bij een hazer ook langzamer weg?

En over de brandmelders, dat blijft volgens mij ook een eeuwige vraag: gaan die wel of niet af.
Is het niet zo dat bepaalde typen (weet niet of dat de goedkope of juiste de dure zijn) reageren op koolstof (verbranding) en andere op de dichtheid van deeltjes in de lucht? Die eerste zouden dan nooit reageren op 'rook', omdat dit geen verbrandingsproduct is. Toch?

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Langzamer zou ik absoluut niet durven zeggen.Al dan niet snel weg heeft te maken met de luchtstroom. Nu is het wel zo dat de deeltjes van een hazer, aangezien het gewoon vloeistof is, een groter soortelijk gewicht hebben dan rook, waardoor ze minder aan thermiek onderhevig zijn. Maar eerlijkheidshalve moet ik ook zeggen dat ik op podia met een toneeltoren al de gekste onvoorspelbare avonturen heb beleefd. Met de beide, iets minder met hazers, maar toch. Laat het ons zo zeggen: het gedrag van die dingen volgen het weer van onze lage landen bij de zee;

Over detectoren, er zijn hoofdzakelijk twee types, ionisatie en thermisch. Degene die altijd het probleem levert is ionisatie. in feite  heb je ( als ik mij niet vergis, ben er lang niet mee bezig geweest ) een permanente ionisatie van de lucht; Die wordt gemeten; Als dee chemische samenstelling verandert, dan wordt dat gedetecteerd. Dus ik vermoed dat zowel rook als haze in dat geval de boel afvuren; Nu heeft haze minder densiteit dan rook, dus misschien iets minder snel. Is dat een probleem op de locaties waar je werkt ?

----------


## NightVision

Probleem is misschien een groot woord, maar je hebt wel eens een opdrachtgever die liever geen rook wil, ivm de brandmelders. Ik kan dus (nu) niet met 100% zekerheid zeggen of die melders reageren op de rook (vloeistof op waterbasis).
En rookmelders eruit draaien, of de doorschakeling naar de meldkamer eruit leggen daar begin ik echt niet aan. Niet dat het zo'n kunst is, maar als er dan iets gebeurd, dan heb je volgens mij heeeeel wat uit te leggen...

Vooral bij een bedrijfsfeestje heb je wel vaak een kantine ofzo waar volop brandmelders zijn. Dus als iemand mij kon vertellen of die dingen op de nevel reageren....

Groet,
Patrick

p.s. Brandweer voor niks laten komen is ook een behoorlijk duur grapje tegenwoordig. Dan moet je voor een avondje draaien haast geld bijleggen

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Ik zal mijn huiswerk eens te goei maken, morgen iets laten weten Oke?

----------


## bertuss

reageren die niet op co2? of co, of andere verbrandings resten.
kweenie, maar lijkt mij wel meest logisch.
wat hangt er dan in een discotheek voor brandbeveiliging?

----------


## NightVision

Da's idd ook wel een interessant punt. Hoe doet een discotheek dat dan? Daar roken ze toch ook best.

En ludwig, als je iets weet te vinden, graag. Meestal heb jij ook wel antwoorden waar je iets aan hebt.

Schiet me ook ineens te binnen, heb een kennis die bij de brandweer werkt. Als ik die eens zie, zal ik het ook nog wel eens vragen. Misschien heeft hij nog wel meer tips voor drive-in shows...

Maar ik weet zelf alleen dat er meerdere systemen voor 'brand-detectie' bestaan.

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## DeMennooos

Waarschijnlijk staan dan de melders uit in een dixo...
Moet ook zeggen dat ik nooit last heb van mesnen die de brand/rookmelders niet uit willen zetten.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## NightVision

Is dat niet zwaar verboden? Om een aanwezig veiligheidssysteem uit te schakelen?

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## movinghead

Ik werk in een dixotheek.... en daar zijn de rookmelders uit op het moment dat we open gaan... verder staan de melders de gehele week aan...

En verder als er rook wordt gebruikt in 1 van de zalen dan dient de LE van die ploeg dat voordat hij die meuk aanzet ff te melden... dan schakelen wij de vetreffende groep uit

En dat is absoluut niet verboden... hoe moet je anders gebruik maken van rookmachines hazers en dergelijke... de brandweer staat snel op de stoep hoor.... en dat kost wat....

Alle rookmelders reageren op rook van een rookmachine en op de nevel van een hazer... er bestaan wel rookmelders in verschillende soorten... zo hangen bij ons in het theater rookmelderes met een blauwe stip in de foyer deze gaan minder snel af... zijn dus minder gevoelig... op die manier kan er lekker gerookt worden in de foyer...

I'm MOVIN'.... CU


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## NightVision

Dat bedoelde ik dan ook. Misschien omdat er in een discotheek continue controle is van aanwezig personeel, dat het dan wel toegestaan is. 

Maar ik zal binnenkort wel eens bij de brandweer zelf (via een kennis) informeren. Die weet het vast ook wel.

Groet,
Patrick

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Voor de eerste vraag : een Lemaitre Star hazer bvb. verbruikt minder dan 2,5 liter per 100 operationele uren. De variatie zit in de densiteit die je instelt. Dus inderdaad veel minder dan een rookmachine. Verder over de melders: er zijn nu inderdaad drie soorten: de twee reeds eerder genoemde ( ionisatie en thermisch ) en een nieuwe die optisch werkt. Ionisatie en optisch reageren allebei op rook en nevel. Alleen de thermische niet. Het is wel zo dat in moderne meldingsinstallaties er blijkbaar altijd in een ruimte een mix wordt gemaakt zodat de processor kan bepalen of er echt brand is, of iets anders. Bovendien zijn vele installaties voor meerdere veiligheidsfuncties uitgerust. Dat betekent bvb dat ze bij gasdetectie, ineens de rookluiken ( verluchting ) open zetten. In Be mag je een automatische melding bij de brandweer nooit zomaar zelf afzetten. Wat je wel mag doen is, op voorhand melden aan de brandweer dat er iets te doen staat dat waarschijnlijk de melding zal activeren. Dan is het de brandweerverantwoordelijke die, aan de hand van jouw info beslist wat er moet gebeuren. Dat kan gaan van, ok we sturen voor je evenement een mannetje, die er aanwezig blijft, tot je mag bepaalde zones afzetten, of je mag een alarm manueel resetten. Meestal echter sturen ze iemand.

----------


## NightVision

Ik neem aan dat ze het sturen van iemand ook in rekening brengen?

Een bedrijf waar ik zo nu en dan eens draai hebben een vertraging van 50 seconde op de doorschakeling naar de centrale zitten. Deze doorschakeling mag ook niet uitgeschakeld worden, dus dat had ik wel goed. Punt is dat vooraf melden dat er iets gaat gebeuren en ze niet gelijk hoeven te komen, niet werkt. Dit 'melden' is dus uitsluitend voor het sturen van iemand.

Zodra er 'loos' alarm afgaat, komen ze toch gelijk, ook al heb je een feest aangekondigd.
Het nummer van de alarmcentrale heb ik dan ook maar in m'n gsm gezet, zodat ik bij problemen kan bellen voordat de doorschakeling plaatsvindt. Resetten kan ook wel op de schakelkast, maar deze hangt bij de hoofdingang, en voordat je het doorhebt, en een eind moet rennen, dan ben je toch te laat denk ik.

Maar een ideale oplossing is er dus niet...

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## nicovwijk

Ik heb op de pa-markt een rookdoos gekocht, heb toch maar het bekende pad gekozen.

Iedereen bedankt!



Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------

